# Networked printer appears twice in printer list, one working, one not



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ever since I networked my HP Color LaserJet CM3530 it now appears twice in my printers list, one as working, and the other as requiring troubleshooting.

Firstly, I did disconnect it from USB so that can't be why the 2nd one is appearing.

Secondly it will not let me simply delete the non working one, the only option when I right click is to troubleshoot it. Oh actually it changed, now the "remove device" option is back, but if I delete it and refresh the list it's immediately back in the list.

Why is it appearing twice and how do I fix this?

Thank you


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

What may have happened is that at some point in the past the printer may have had to be re-installed to cure a problem, but the existing HP driver software was not completely uninstalled first. This results in duplicate entries.

Uninstall the Hp driver and any other HP software relating to that printer so that Windows shows no reference to it. Turn the printer off, disconnect the printer's USB cable at one end (doesn't matter which end you disconnect, whichever is easier to get at). 

Now re-install the printer as though you were doing it for the first time, as per the installation instructions supplied.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Make sure there isn't a failed document printing in the printers cue, that could be what is preventing you from deleting the erroneous printer entry.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't see the driver in the Windows remove programs dialog, how do I remove it manually?

By the way I've turned off the printer (by the way it's networked, not on USB), deleted both printers and now they both come back if I refresh the printers list.

Thanks


----------

